# ballistics... 4inch vs. 2inch



## wibowhunt (Jun 15, 2008)

how much drop would there be in fps and energy in a 4 in barrel as opposed to a 2 inch barrel in .357 mag


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

wibowhunt said:


> how much drop would there be in fps and energy in a 4 in barrel as opposed to a 2 inch barrel in .357 mag


At what distance? For what purpose? With what ammunition?

For self-defense purposes, there would be no practical difference.
I don't believe that there would be a practical difference in bullet placement or "stopping power" at 25 yards, either; but you might notice a wee, tiny bit of difference at 50 yards.


----------

